# The Amazing Adventures of Phoebe the Hamster



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought I would share my story with you all 

Last Friday me and my fiance David returned from a weeks holiday in Spain. Davids dad was left in charge of feeding the animals while we were away so to make it easier for him we put all the cages together in the living room. He said they had all been fine no problems at all. 

After we had been home about an hour I decided to go upstairs to put some things away. I went into the bedroom and sat down on the bed I noticed that I had left a mop bucket in there as before we went on holiday we had a big tidy up and a move around upstairs. It was then that I saw something in the bottom of the bucket, it was PHOEBE!!!! 

I couldn't believe what I was seeing!! Her cage was downstairs in the living room on top of a table!! She had somehow managed to get out of her cage, off the table, climb the stairs and get into the bedroom. There was a pile of magazines next to the bucket so she must have climbed up them and then fell into the bucket!! 

I picked her up and she seemed fine I put her straight back in her cage as I didn't know how long she had been without food and water, she had a big drink and then went to bed!! 

We telephoned Davids dad to tell him and he said that he hadn't left the cage open because he couldn't figure out how to open it so he had just been dropping food through the bars!!!! He also said that the night before we came home he noticed that one of the carrots we left for him to give the guinea pigs had been half eaten!! So obviously Phoebe had stocked up before she went on her adventure. 

We were so lucky as it appears that she only escaped towards the end of our holiday. I still can't believe that she managed to open her cage herself as it is one of the plastic cages that has the wire lid that you have to click into place to open and close. 

If anyone has a story about their own "escapee" i would love to hear it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww bless her! She's lucky she fell into that bucket otherwise she'd have been lost! Hope she's okay 

I had a hammy in a massive Rotastak cage when I was younger, it was one of them with the daft tubes everywhere that took about 6 years to clean out and put back together and one night I could hear some scratching from under my bed, and being about 8, I panicked and thought it was a burglar or a monster  

turned out my hammy had opened the door of the cage, jumped off the chest of drawers (which was about 4 foot tall), ran across my room, gone under the bed, chewed a teddy open, pulled the stuffing out, made a nest from it and settled down for a nice nap under there 

Couldn't believe it when I found him the next day!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Little things seem to get everywhere when they escape dont they.

Well last week i was out and when i came home went to check on my babies,1 was not in the cage! i searched and searched but could not find it,then i heard it.Somehow had managed to get behind my bedroom unit and was stuck,i could not work out how it got there unless it fell in from the top which i thought was impossible.I managed to move the unit to make a big enough gap and encouraged him out. Later i noticed there was poop on my windowsill so my only guess is that he climbed up my curtain to the window for a while then climbed it right up to the top of the unit! So much for ground squirrels not being good climbers.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

What a great little adventure Phoebe had! im glad she was ok  
My Bella never escaped from her cage. She did used to run off the side of the bed and i would have to spend the next hour trying to catch her.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL Dont you just love em... 

If mine escape they never get out of the living room..lol The door is always shut.. Princess Neeco got out one night and chewed the dug the carpet at the door, and when we got up we struggled to get in.....LOL I have not bent the door so she cant escape..lol although she was attempting to in front of my nan the other day.
My nan looked quite worried at the prospect of our Giant hamster getting out.. haaha

It is quite scary though when you realise they are not where they should be...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, Phoebe is lucky! I love my roborovski hamster last night, but he was only missing for 10 minutes


----------

